Ask HN: Is MD5 reliable for anything other than checksum? - sauravt
======
nabla9
MD5 is completely cryptographically broken, so no.

(Collisions, single block collisions and chosen-prefix collision can be found
very fast)

------
chrism238
MD5 is still not reversible, so it still has many uses.

